# What do you want the Wizards to do this offseason??



## shyFX325

it really is that simple


----------



## f22egl

I'm wary of trades (i.e. Webber for Richmond, Hamilton for Stackhouse) but EG has been successful in all of his trades so far:

#5, Stackhouse, and Laetner for Antawn Jamison
Kwame Brown for Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins
Juan Carlos Navarro for a future pick

Basically, I trust EG but that does not mean the Wizards should do a trade just for the sake of making one (i.e. Phoenix and Dallas).


----------



## billfindlay10

Washington has some nice pieces. Butler, Blatche, Young, and Haywood are a good group. Arenas, Jamison, and to a lesser extent Thomas and Stevenson have trade value and keeper value. The teams in the East are still building. Detroit is poised to be blown up, Orlando still needs a 4 and a 5, Cleavland needs a bunch, the Celtics are Set for another year, Toronto is in the same shape as Washington, Miami is a question mark, as is Chicago, New Jersey, Milwakee, and Indiana. The Wiz don't need to do much to step into a top 4 seed in the East.


----------



## shyFX325

billfindlay10 said:


> Orlando still needs a 4 and a 5,











Hi, my name is Dwight Howard. Maybe youve heard of me??


----------



## billfindlay10

shyFX325 said:


> Hi, my name is Dwight Howard. Maybe youve heard of me??


Sorry it was to read a 2 and a 4


----------



## Dre

I mean...unless there's a superstar available, which there isn't, there's no need to make major moves. Once the Celtics and Pistons get old, the East is wide open.


----------



## shyFX325

yeah thats a great game plan... why bother trying to get better when we can just wait for other teams to get worse??


----------



## shyFX325

even if we do sit back and wait you have to think that at that point...
1)orlando and cleveland will have taken boston and detroits place
2)jamison is aging just as quickly as KG, billups, ray allen, and sheed


----------



## Dre

I'm not saying you can't improve, but you're not going to get better dealing Arenas or Jamison, so you might as well stay competitive. I can see by your voting options that you aren't very optimistic about the situation though.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I would keep it together. This is a good team, they just have very bad luck. Draft a big-man that can play immediately, and go at it again.


----------



## f22egl

I say draft the best player available. They could use a big man for the obvious reasons (rebound, defense, inside scoring). They could use another small forward to throw at LeBron James. The Wizards could also use a guard that could become the eventual replacement to Daniels or in case Nick Young does not pan out as planned.


----------



## Dualie

Um how about healthy juice that will let us have all three of our all-stars playing in the playoffs together. There is nothing wrong really. Health is key. We have about 4 guys (Young, McGuire, Blatche, and Pesh)who may breakout, if just one does we are so money.


----------



## ~above~darim21

Dualie said:


> Um how about healthy juice that will let us have all three of our all-stars playing in the playoffs together. There is nothing wrong really. Health is key. We have about 4 guys (Young, McGuire, Blatche, and Pesh)who may breakout, if just one does we are so money.


Those are all our key players of the future and their development is going to be key in building a team that has depth in its bench with healthy starters in the playoffs. Look at the Boston Celtics, they had a guy named Leon Powe who was a rotation guy and dropped 21 in game 2 of the Finals playing 14 minutes and stormed the Boston Celtics back into the game. We have guys who can be and are becoming capable of this feat. Defense was the difference maker for Boston and provided a strong presence in the post which outmatched the Lakers poor rebounding. This combined with Boston's relentless defense from the front court as well, ultimately led to LA's demise. Powe and Perkins were very effective defensively when alternating the center position. Which is why I am happy we drafted a center first because the post is an area that should be addressed since we really only have one key guy down there and he is Brendan Haywood. This pick by the Wizards could be a great start in building a defense around solid center play and of course another scorer besides Brendan. I have always liked Eddie Jordan's strong belief in defense and now I think with the further development of the young guys, we can really establish a defensive culture in Washington like the Celtics have done that can some day with the right mix of pieces, land us a Championship.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I like the potential of McGee. He and Haywood are a defense/offense kind of duo, but damn is McGee raw.


----------



## Dualie

I really would have liked Hibbert. He has built-in support that would make it easier when Brendan starts being a kid. What I mean is to say that Haywood still feels entitled to the starting spot and most of the minutes. We knew the Wiz had to go big, and I think instead of helping a young player adjust, Haywood might end up taking down other players instead of making himself better. The transition to the pros is tough when you are picked to meet a need and the current player doesn't agree.


----------



## Dre

I would've liked Arthur, but he'd only be able to play the 4.


----------



## shyFX325

Dualie said:


> We have about 4 guys (Young, McGuire, Blatche, and Pesh)who may breakout


what did mcguire (and his 1.2ppg) do last year to show you he even had the abilities to be a starter in the league, nevertheless "breakout". How we have the luxury of selling away a player like bill walker with him on the roster is beyond me. McGee should be taking away alot of his bigman minutes and there is no one who can tell me that dom would provide more at the 3 than walker could have.


----------



## f22egl

Gary Forbes will play for the Wizards summer league team.
Link--> http://umassathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/062708aaa.html

He was supposed to be a 2nd round pick because he just has knack for scoring. He has his shares of faults including a lack of lateral quickness.

Here's a link to his draft profile.
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Gary-Forbes-5073/


----------



## f22egl

> Bartelstein said "a lot of people are interested" in his client. An NBA source said the Wizards are "very interested" in Posey, and could make an offer once their situation with marquee free agent Gilbert Arenas is settled. Other NBA sources said Cleveland and possibly the Clippers and New Orleans also could be interested. Posey was not available for comment.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket.../2008/07/02/celtics_extend_offer_to_maggette/


----------



## jazzy1

I think Nick Young could really break out and become a star he has star talent if he loses some goofyness and gets stronger physcially and develops work ethic. 

Blatche will be a constant disappointment no work ethic and raw skills. Jamison's influence apparently isn't rubbing off and his continued off court troubles just reinforce his lack of character. 

Pesh isn't that talented maybe his shot develops and he becomes a poor man's Songailla. 

Mcguire is just a hustler. No real skill I agree they should have kept Walker and forced Mcguire to make the team ahead of him. 

Mcgee I think could really be special in a couple years he could be a huge factor. Long, pedigree, showed great improvement from year 1 till 2, athletic, shooting touch and post moves. Could be a huge steal in 2 years.


----------

